# menükarten und platzkärtchen



## TomNovy_060687 (17. Januar 2007)

hallo leute bin neu hier!

hab da jetzt ne frage 
bzw brauch eure hilfe bitte

muss für ne taufe für eine sehr wichtige person für mich die menükarten und platzkärtchen machen 
weiß jetzt aber nicht wie ich die gestalten soll, hätt geglaubt ich mach von dem kleinen ein foto und stell das dezent in den hintergrund?

bessere ideen?

lg martin


----------



## schleckerbeck (17. Januar 2007)

Bitte beachten: Nicht alles KLEIN schreiben... 
Zu deinem Problem:
Ich würd die Menü Karte und die Namenskärtchen in einer schönen Schreibschrift halten, bisschen was verschörkelt oder so.
Fotos sind natürlich auch gut. Jedoch solltest du das im Vorfeld mit der Druckerei abklären. Außer natürlich du druckst die ganze Sache selbst.
Aber bevor du dir zu viel Arbeit machst, merk dir: Weniger und dezent ist oft mehr!

sc.


----------

